# Bosch 4100 or Dewalt DW744X Table Saw?



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I was hoping you guys can help me out here trying to decide between these 2 table saws.

I just plan on doing some small DIY stuff around the house, building bookcases, shelves, stuff like that. May also want to use it down the line to cut some wood/laminate flooring.

The Dewalt is $175 cheaper than the Bosch. I really like the rack and pinion fence system on the Dewalt, I just took a look at it in the store, seems like it would work very well. I'm aware of the recall on the Dewalt but it seems that all the 'X' models have been fixed so I'm not too worried about it.

This would be my first table saw, I currently live in a townhouse with no garage and a finished basement so storage of the saw is also an issue. The table on the Dewalt is a little smaller than the Bosch which in my case I like. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the dewalt saw. I use it to take to jobsites. I have a 3hp cabinet saw in my shop at home, so it goes from one extreme to the other. I really like the dewalt saw. I bought it specifically for the fence system. It works extremely well. I get very accurate cuts with it. It is also very easy to use. The table top is very slick, so the wood glides over it nicely. It is also light enough to move around. I bought dewalt's folding stand for it. It is like a glorified TV table stand minus the top. So between the two of them, it is easy to transport and set up. I would recommend it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> I have the dewalt saw. I use it to take to jobsites. I have a 3hp cabinet saw in my shop at home, so it goes from one extreme to the other. I really like the dewalt saw. I bought it specifically for the fence system. It works extremely well. I get very accurate cuts with it. It is also very easy to use. The table top is very slick, so the wood glides over it nicely. It is also light enough to move around. I bought dewalt's folding stand for it. It is like a glorified TV table stand minus the top. So between the two of them, it is easy to transport and set up. I would recommend it.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks for the reply....if you couldn't tell I was leaning more towards the Dewalt anyway.  Since this is my first table saw I'm just having trouble dropping $600 on one. I'm glad to hear you like the saw and have no issues with it. Like I said, I'm in a townhouse for now so it's nice to know I can just open up the stand and carry out the saw, the saw doesn't seem too heavy. I was also looking at the craftsman 21829 but that's up there in price as well.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Also, how important is the HP rating? Bosch is 4.0(MAX) while the Dewalt is 2.5

How much does this matter?


----------



## mi77915 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the Bosch 4100 and for the type of saw that it is (portable), you'd be hard pressed to find a better saw then the Bosch!!! It is a GREAT saw!!! I build all my furniture with this saw. Get the Bosch and you wont be disappointed. 

HP rating makes a BIG difference when you are cutting thicker stock. 

Tom


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I could repeat Mike Hawkins post word for word. I,too,am a remodeler.

I have a huge cabinet saw at home and use the Dewalt saw on jobs. I am very tough on my tools---
the DeWalt saw is a pleasure to use and has remained accurate after 2 1/2 years of ugly abuse.

I'm not familiar with the Bosch saw--They make fine tools--with a table saw the larger the table the safer and easier it is to use.(My cabinet saw is 7' wide and 8' across)

You must choose a saw that suits your working conditions--If you have to carry yours around to work outside--The DeWalt is a good choice. If I haven"t killed the thing in 2 1/2 years-It must be good.

--Mike--


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Goldglv said:


> I was hoping you guys can help me out here trying to decide between these 2 table saws.
> 
> I just plan on doing some small DIY stuff around the house, building bookcases, shelves, stuff like that. May also want to use it down the line to cut some wood/laminate flooring.
> 
> ...


Hey Goldglv,

The new issue of Fine Homebuilding (May 2010) has a review of both saws. I own the Dewalt and love it. However, it did burn out the armature and I found out later through the service shop it was a problem with many of them. It cost around $150.00 to repair it. That's been a few years back, so they may have corrected the problem.

The Fine Homebuilding article indicated the Bosch had bearing issues, based on the repair shop data. He actually went to the repair shop and visited with the technician. 

Good luck to ya,

Kevin


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Kevin M. said:


> Hey Goldglv,
> 
> The new issue of Fine Homebuilding (May 2010) has a review of both saws. I own the Dewalt and love it. However, it did burn out the armature and I found out later through the service shop it was a problem with many of them. It cost around $150.00 to repair it. That's been a few years back, so they may have corrected the problem.
> 
> ...


Great find Kevin, thank you. Uggghhhh, this worries me about the Bosch now....anyone else experience this? The author says he assumes this has been fixed but there's no way to know...


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Any of you guys using the DW744X find the table a little small? It's smaller than most other models I've seen.....just wondering


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kinda depends on what you are cutting. I use mine to rip cabinet fillers, toekicks. I have cut some sizeable sheet goods on it. I don't think a couple of inches either way makes much difference on a smaller saw. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what these saws can do.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ridgid R4510?*

Ok...I wanted to throw the new Ridgid R4510 into the mix with these 2 other saws. Anyone have any input on this saw? I like the larger wheels on it as opposed to the Bosch since it will actually go down stairs....


----------

